# 2021 Bike Swaps - Eastern US - AS OF 07/01/21 PLEASE REFER TO UPDATED POST



## PLERR

Hi Everyone, Time for an update. I thought it would be a good idea to start a fresh thread so the list is easier to find.

Well, the heart of swap season is just around the corner! Vaccinations are going well and things are looking very hopeful for the spring and summer. One successful swap under our belts with many more to come!

If anyone has info on Trexlertown or any other Eastern bike swaps not listed please let me know. Additions and corrections always welcomed. Don't forget to hit that like button! =-D Thanks!



*2021 EASTERN Bike Swap Meets

Jan 23* [Sat]: Lebanon, IN (Hoosier) *CANCELLED
Jan 24* [Sun]: Butler, PA (Rapp’s Bicycle Center) *CANCELLED

Feb 00* [Sat]: Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coaster) *CANCELLED

Mar 00* [DAY]: Uniontown, OH (Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet) *CANCELLED
Mar 20 *[Sat]: New Bremen, OH (Ohio Wheelmen Memorabilia & Swap Meet) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!

Apr 09-10* [Fri/Sat]: Denton, NC (Spring Carolina Pickers Fest) *BIKES ON SATURDAY
Apr 11* [Sun]: Carpentersville, IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)
*Apr 18* [Sun]: Grosvenordale, CT (Dudley Bicycle Swap)
*Apr 24* [Sat]: Versailles, IN (Coolsville Spring Bicycle Swap Meet)

*May 01* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *CANCELLED
May 02 *[Sun]: Asbury Park, NJ (Second Life Bikes Bike & Book Jumble)
*May 06-09* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)
*May 08* [Sat]: Brooklyn, NY (Brooklyn Bike Jumble)
*May 14-16 *[Fri/Sat]: Kutztown, PA
*May 23* [Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI *NOW SUNDAY ONLY
May 29 & 30* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven) *NEW DATES

Jun 26* [Sat]: Copake, NY *ONLINE BIDDING ONLY, NO ON-SITE SWAP MEET

Aug 21 & 22* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)

*Sep 04* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *CANCELLED
Sep 09-11* [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH (Hartville Marketplace)



*Unconfirmed / TBD Meets
May 00-00* [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA *???
May 16 *[Sun]: Hightstown, NJ (The Bicycle Rack)* TBD (usually the Sun after Mothers Day)
Jun 13* [Sun]: Wethersfield, CT (WHS Bicycle Club) *TENTATIVE
Sep 00-00 *[Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA *???
Oct 00-00 *[Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)* TBD (as per Lisa)
Month(s) 00-00* [last Sat of each month]: Fairborn, OH (Links & Kinks) *TBD (dates are being finalized)*

E=-)


----------



## PLERR

Thought it might be interesting to see a graphic representation of the confirmed swaps we have for 2021.






E=-)


----------



## Freqman1

Not so sure about the Pedal to the Metal swaps in Commerce. I believe Dave is still in the hospital unless someone else is picking this up for him. @Phattiremike @Sprockets do you guys know anything about this one? V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike

I would put a cancel on Pedals to Metals show. 

-mike


----------



## PLERR

Change made, thanks guys.


----------



## Sprockets

I send Dave text almost weekly, if for anything, support and I hope and pray for his recovery.  I understand he is now in pulmonary rehab, that's great news! Pedal to the Metal is Dave's event for sure, and I believe if he were able to, he would be looking forward to it. It has been on my mind for some time now, and since I have helped Dave with the morning set ups for all the past events, I feel it is owed to Dave to have another one. Today, I spoke with the promoter of the swap meets in Commerce and told him I would do my part to have another bicycle swap meet at the drag strip. So yes, there will be another Pedal to the Metal swap meet! The date has changed to April 24th due to a conflict at the track. I strongly encourage anyone that is able to attend to do so. A flyer will be posted in the next few days. I can tell you I probably wont be able to promote it as well as Dave, being that he has so many friends and contacts, so anyone else out there with some media and social networking, please feel free to chime in and help spread the word, thanks, Chuck.


----------



## PLERR

Thanks Chuck! I hope all goes smoothly for you, and best wishes to Dave. I can't edit the original post past 24 hrs, so here's the new entry:

*Apr 24* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *NEW DATE*


----------



## CyclingDavie

Hi, will you please add NC Cycling Rendezvous, on April 30 - May 2, 2021, to the list? I have attached the info. Thanks!
NC Cycling Rendezvous


----------



## PLERR

CyclingDavie said:


> Hi, will you please add NC Cycling Rendezvous, on April 30 - May 2, 2021, to the list? I have attached the info. Thanks!



Will do! Here's the new entry:

*May 01-02* [Sat/Sun]: Mocksville, NC (NC Cycling Rendezvous Cycle Swap & Bike Show)

I'll post the full list with new additions on the 7th.

E=-)


----------



## DonChristie

The Carolina Pickers are having their 5th swapmeet in Denton, NC THIS Saturday! This year they are inviting the Autofair car guys and us bike guys! Should be fun! 
@Sprockets, Chuck- I will help you out any way I can with Pedal to the Metal swap! 
Don


----------



## PLERR

*2021 EASTERN Bike Swap Meets

Jan 23* [Sat]: Lebanon, IN (Hoosier) *CANCELLED
Jan 24* [Sun]: Butler, PA (Rapp’s Bicycle Center) *CANCELLED

Feb 00* [Sat]: Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coaster) *CANCELLED

Mar 00* [DAY]: Uniontown, OH (Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet) *CANCELLED
Mar 20 *[Sat]: New Bremen, OH (Ohio Wheelmen Memorabilia & Swap Meet) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!

Apr 09-10* [Fri/Sat]: Denton, NC (Spring Carolina Pickers Fest) *BIKES ON SATURDAY
Apr 11* [Sun]: Carpentersville, IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)
*Apr 18* [Sun]: Grosvenordale, CT (Dudley Bicycle Swap)
*Apr 24* [Sat]: Versailles, IN (Coolsville Spring Bicycle Swap Meet)
*Apr 24* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *NEW DATE

May 01-02 *[Sat/Sun]: Mocksville, NC (NC Cycling Rendezvous Cycle Swap & Bike Show)
*May 02 *[Sun]: Asbury Park, NJ (Second Life Bikes Bike & Book Jumble)
*May 06-09* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)
*May 08* [Sat]: Brooklyn, NY (Brooklyn Bike Jumble)
*May 14-16 *[Fri/Sat]: Kutztown, PA
*May 23* [Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI *NOW SUNDAY ONLY
May 29 & 30* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven) *NEW DATES

Jun 26* [Sat]: Copake, NY *ONLINE BIDDING ONLY, NO ON-SITE SWAP MEET

Aug 21 & 22* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)

*Sep 04* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *CANCELLED
Sep 09-11* [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH (Hartville Marketplace)



*Unconfirmed / TBD Meets
May 00-00* [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA *???
May 16 *[Sun]: Hightstown, NJ (The Bicycle Rack)* TBD (usually the Sun after Mothers Day)
Jun 13* [Sun]: Wethersfield, CT (WHS Bicycle Club) *TENTATIVE
Sep 00-00 *[Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA *???
Oct 00-00 *[Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)* TBD (as per Lisa)
Month(s) 00-00* [last Sat of each month]: Fairborn, OH (Links & Kinks) *TBD (dates are being finalized)*

E=-)


----------



## militarymonark

DonChristie said:


> The Carolina Pickers are having their 5th swapmeet in Denton, NC THIS Saturday! This year they are inviting the Autofair car guys and us bike guys! Should be fun!
> @Sprockets, Chuck- I will help you out any way I can with Pedal to the Metal swap!
> Don
> 
> View attachment 1385296



I’ll be there. Anyone else?


----------



## DonChristie

militarymonark said:


> I’ll be there. Anyone else?



Currently I know a few bike guys there now selling. I am planning and hoping to be there tomorrow. See you there!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Bicycle Heaven BIKE SWAP IS ON NO MATTER WHAT JUST LIKE LAST YEAR,,,MAY 29 and 30 2021 AND AUG 21 AND 22 info at bicycleheaven.org. NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS


----------



## PLERR

*Update reflecting the cancellation of Ann Arbor. Ugh...


2021 EASTERN Bike Swap Meets

Jan 23* [Sat]: Lebanon, IN (Hoosier) *CANCELLED
Jan 24* [Sun]: Butler, PA (Rapp’s Bicycle Center) *CANCELLED

Feb 00* [Sat]: Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coaster) *CANCELLED

Mar 00* [DAY]: Uniontown, OH (Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet) *CANCELLED
Mar 20 *[Sat]: New Bremen, OH (Ohio Wheelmen Memorabilia & Swap Meet) *- SUCCESSFUL MEET!

Apr 09-10* [Fri/Sat]: Denton, NC (Spring Carolina Pickers Fest) *BIKES ON SATURDAY - SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 11* [Sun]: Carpentersville, IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)* - SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 18* [Sun]: Grosvenordale, CT (Dudley Bicycle Swap)
*Apr 24* [Sat]: Versailles, IN (Coolsville Spring Bicycle Swap Meet)
*Apr 24* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *NEW DATE

 May 01-02 *[Sat/Sun]: Mocksville, NC (NC Cycling Rendezvous Cycle Swap & Bike Show)
*May 02 *[Sun]: Asbury Park, NJ (Second Life Bikes Bike & Book Jumble)
*May 06-09* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)
*May 08* [Sat]: Brooklyn, NY (Brooklyn Bike Jumble)
*May 14-16 *[Fri/Sat]: Kutztown, PA
*May 23* [Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI* NOW SUNDAY ONLY** CANCELLED
May 29 & 30* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven) *NEW DATES

Jun 26* [Sat]: Copake, NY *ONLINE BIDDING ONLY, NO ON-SITE SWAP MEET

Aug 21 & 22* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)

*Sep 04* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *CANCELLED
Sep 09-11* [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH (Hartville Marketplace)



*Unconfirmed / TBD Meets
May 00-00* [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA *???
May 16 *[Sun]: Hightstown, NJ (The Bicycle Rack)* TBD (usually the Sun after Mothers Day)
Jun 13* [Sun]: Wethersfield, CT (WHS Bicycle Club) *TENTATIVE
Sep 00-00 *[Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA *???
Oct 00-00 *[Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)* TBD (as per Lisa)
Month(s) 00-00* [last Sat of each month]: Fairborn, OH (Links & Kinks) *TBD (dates are being finalized)*

E=-)


----------



## PLERR

*Update reflecting a few changes*

Noted another successful meet
*Hightstown*, NJ (The Bicycle Rack) is *CANCELLED*
Added *Aurora*, IL
*Wethersfield*, CT is still tentative but moved to main list
Still looking for any info on *Trexlertown*, PA and *Fairborn*, OH


*2021 EASTERN Bike Swap Meets

Jan 23* [Sat]: Lebanon, IN (Hoosier)* CANCELLED
Jan 24* [Sun]: Butler, PA (Rapp’s Bicycle Center) *CANCELLED

Feb 00* [Sat]: Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coaster) *CANCELLED

Mar 00* [DAY]: Uniontown, OH (Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet) *CANCELLED
Mar 20 *[Sat]: New Bremen, OH (Ohio Wheelmen Memorabilia & Swap Meet)* SUCCESSFUL MEET!*

*Apr 09-10* [Fri/Sat]: Denton, NC (Spring Carolina Pickers Fest) *BIKES ON SATURDAY SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 11* [Sun]: Carpentersville, IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)* SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 18* [Sun]: Grosvenordale, CT (Dudley Bicycle Swap) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 24* [Sat]: Versailles, IN (Coolsville Spring Bicycle Swap Meet)
*Apr 24* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *NEW DATE

May 01-02 *[Sat/Sun]: Mocksville, NC (NC Cycling Rendezvous Cycle Swap & Bike Show)
*May 02 *[Sun]: Asbury Park, NJ (Second Life Bikes Bike & Book Jumble)
*May 06-09* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)
*May 08* [Sat]: Brooklyn, NY (Brooklyn Bike Jumble)
*May 14-16 *[Fri/Sat]: Kutztown, PA
*May 16 *[Sun]: Hightstown, NJ (The Bicycle Rack)* TBD (usually the Sun after Mothers Day)** CANCELLED
May 22* [Sat]: Aurora, IL (Fox Valley Spring Bike Show & Ride)
*May 23* [Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI* NOW SUNDAY ONLY** CANCELLED
May 29 & 30* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven) *NEW DATES

Jun 13 *[Sun]: Wethersfield, CT (WHS Bicycle Club)* STILL SHOWING TENTATIVE
Jun 26* [Sat]: Copake, NY *ONLINE BIDDING ONLY, NO ON-SITE SWAP MEET

Aug 21 & 22* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)

*Sep 04* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *CANCELLED
Sep 09-11* [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH (Hartville Marketplace)



*Unconfirmed / TBD Meets
May 00-00* [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA *???
Sep 00-00 *[Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA *???
Oct 00-00 *[Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)* TBD (as per Lisa)
Month(s) 00-00* [last Sat of each month]: Fairborn, OH (Links & Kinks) *TBD (dates are being finalized)*

E=-)


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I just spoke with the club last Friday; Fall Hershey is a go!  Yay!





__





						AACA Hershey Fall Meet - Hershey, PA - Oct 04, 2022
					

Since 1957, this is one of the largest antique car shows and flea markets in the world, with 10,400 spaces. If you walked the entire show, it would be 29.5 miles to cover. There are cars and vendors from over 23 countries. It consists of over 9,000 flea market spaces, over 1,000 car corral spaces,




					www.eventcrazy.com


----------



## cheeseroc

I heard second hand that the show at Village Bicycle in Tuckerton, NJ may happen but there is no date.


----------



## PLERR

*Update reflecting a few changes*

Noted another successful meet
Added Portland, IN
Pedal to the Metal cancellation
Removed Trexlertown from the TBD list
Still looking for any info on *Fairborn*, OH


*2021 EASTERN Bike Swap Meets

Jan 23* [Sat]: Lebanon, IN (Hoosier)* CANCELLED
Jan 24* [Sun]: Butler, PA (Rapp’s Bicycle Center) *CANCELLED

Feb 00* [Sat]: Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coaster) *CANCELLED

Mar 00* [DAY]: Uniontown, OH (Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet) *CANCELLED
Mar 20 *[Sat]: New Bremen, OH (Ohio Wheelmen Memorabilia & Swap Meet)* SUCCESSFUL MEET!

Apr 09-10* [Fri/Sat]: Denton, NC (Spring Carolina Pickers Fest) *BIKES ON SATURDAY SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 11* [Sun]: Carpentersville, IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)* SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 18* [Sun]: Grosvenordale, CT (Dudley Bicycle Swap) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 24* [Sat]: Versailles, IN (Coolsville Spring Bicycle Swap Meet) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 24* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *NEW DATE** CANCELLED (weather, not Covid)

May 01-02 *[Sat/Sun]: Mocksville, NC (NC Cycling Rendezvous Cycle Swap & Bike Show)
*May 02 *[Sun]: Asbury Park, NJ (Second Life Bikes Bike & Book Jumble)
*May 06-09* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)
*May 08* [Sat]: Brooklyn, NY (Brooklyn Bike Jumble)
*May 14-16 *[Fri/Sat]: Kutztown, PA
*May 16 *[Sun]: Hightstown, NJ (The Bicycle Rack)* TBD (usually the Sun after Mothers Day)** CANCELLED
May 22* [Sat]: Aurora, IL (Fox Valley Spring Bike Show & Ride)
*May 23* [Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI* NOW SUNDAY ONLY** CANCELLED
May 29 & 30* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven) *NEW DATES

Jun 13 *[Sun]: Wethersfield, CT (WHS Bicycle Club)* STILL SHOWING TENTATIVE*
*Jun 16-19* [Wed-Sat]: Portland, IN (Vintage Motor Bike Club)
*Jun 26* [Sat]: Copake, NY *ONLINE BIDDING ONLY, NO ON-SITE SWAP MEET

Aug 21 & 22* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)

*Sep 04* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *CANCELLED
Sep 09-11* [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH (Hartville Marketplace)



*Unconfirmed / TBD Meets
Oct 00-00 *[Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)* TBD (as per Lisa)
Month(s) 00-00* [last Sat of each month]: Fairborn, OH (Links & Kinks) *TBD (dates are being finalized)*

E=-)


----------



## ronlon

Might want to cross off the Ann Arbor show.......CANCELLED


----------



## PLERR

ronlon said:


> Might want to cross off the Ann Arbor show.......CANCELLED



It is shown as cancelled. Pretty sure you're not looking at the updated list.


----------



## cheeseroc




----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast

Wethersfield CT Sunday June 13th AM    This will be our 8th year (was cancelled last year)


----------



## 100bikes

5 20 2021

Just checked in with the folks at Copake.

The June auction will be virtual only.

They have put a second bicycle oriented auction on their 2021 calendar-

*September 25th, 2021 and will be live auction with swap meet!*

My assumption is that swap will be day before, but will confirm.


Copake Auction
www.copakeauction.com


----------



## PLERR

Hi everyone, I'm a bit late on this update due to my mother being hospitalized for the past two weeks and me being her sole caretaker, so my priorities were rearranged for a bit. But all is well now and we're back in the game. As always, please let me know if you spot an error or see anything I missed (PM is best).


*Update reflecting the following changes*

Noted more successful meets
Added* Tuckerton, NJ*
Added *fall Memory Lane*
Returned *Trexlertown* to the *TBD* list
Added fall *Copake*, NY to the *TBD* list
Still looking for any info on *Fairborn, OH*

*2021 EASTERN Bike Swap Meets

Jan 23* [Sat]: Lebanon, IN (Hoosier)* CANCELLED
Jan 24* [Sun]: Butler, PA (Rapp’s Bicycle Center) *CANCELLED

Feb 00* [Sat]: Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coaster) *CANCELLED

Mar 00* [DAY]: Uniontown, OH (Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet) *CANCELLED
Mar 20 *[Sat]: New Bremen, OH (Ohio Wheelmen Memorabilia & Swap Meet)* SUCCESSFUL MEET!

Apr 09-10* [Fri/Sat]: Denton, NC (Spring Carolina Pickers Fest) *BIKES ON SATURDAY SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 11* [Sun]: Carpentersville, IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)* SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 18* [Sun]: Grosvenordale, CT (Dudley Bicycle Swap) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 24* [Sat]: Versailles, IN (Coolsville Spring Bicycle Swap Meet) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 24* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *NEW DATE** CANCELLED (weather, not Covid)

May 01-02 *[Sat/Sun]: Mocksville, NC (NC Cycling Rendezvous Cycle Swap & Bike Show) *SAT YES* / *SUN NO
May 02 *[Sun]: Asbury Park, NJ (Second Life Bikes Bike & Book Jumble) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
May 06-09* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
May 08* [Sat]: Brooklyn, NY (Brooklyn Bike Jumble) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
May 14-16 *[Fri/Sat]: Kutztown, PA *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
May 16 *[Sun]: Hightstown, NJ (The Bicycle Rack)* TBD (usually the Sun after Mothers Day)** CANCELLED
May 22* [Sat]: Aurora, IL (Fox Valley Spring Bike Show & Ride) *UNSUCCESSFUL
May 23* [Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI* NOW SUNDAY ONLY** CANCELLED
May 29 & 30* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven) *NEW DATES
May 30 *[Sun]: Tuckerton, NJ (Village Bicycles)

*Jun 13 *[Sun]: Wethersfield, CT (WHS Bicycle Club)
*Jun 16-19* [Wed-Sat]: Portland, IN (Vintage Motor Bike Club)
*Jun 26* [Sat]: Copake, NY *ONLINE BIDDING ONLY, NO ON-SITE SWAP MEET

Aug 21 & 22* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)

*Sep 04* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *CANCELLED
Sep 09-11* [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH (Hartville Marketplace)
*Sep 23-26 *[Thu-Sun]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)


*Unconfirmed / TBD Meets
Month(s) 00-00* [last Sat of each month]: Fairborn, OH (Links & Kinks) *TBD *(dates are being finalized)
*Month 00-00* [days]: Trexlertown, PA (Host Organization) *TBD
Sep 00* [day]: Copake, NY (Copake Auction, Inc.) *TBD*

E=-)


----------



## 100bikes

Copake is having a swap on September 24th,the day before their 2nd bicycle auction of 2021.


----------



## PLERR

Hi everyone, As always please let me know if you spot an error or see anything I missed (PM is best).


*Update reflecting the following changes*

Noted more successful meets
Revised *Tuckerton* date
Added* Trexlertown*
Added fall *Copake*
Added* Safety Harbor, FL*
Added *Kutztown, PA*
Added* Hershey, PA*
Still looking for any info on *Fairborn, OH*

*2021 EASTERN Bike Swap Meets
Jan 23* [Sat]: Lebanon, IN (Hoosier)* CANCELLED
Jan 24* [Sun]: Butler, PA (Rapp’s Bicycle Center) *CANCELLED

Feb 00* [Sat]: Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coaster) *CANCELLED

Mar 00* [DAY]: Uniontown, OH (Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet) *CANCELLED
Mar 20 *[Sat]: New Bremen, OH (Ohio Wheelmen Memorabilia & Swap Meet)* SUCCESSFUL MEET!

Apr 09-10* [Fri/Sat]: Denton, NC (Spring Carolina Pickers Fest) *BIKES ON SATURDAY SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 11* [Sun]: Carpentersville, IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)* SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 18* [Sun]: Grosvenordale, CT (Dudley Bicycle Swap) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 24* [Sat]: Versailles, IN (Coolsville Spring Bicycle Swap Meet) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 24* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *NEW DATE** CANCELLED (weather, not Covid)

May 01-02 *[Sat/Sun]: Mocksville, NC (NC Cycling Rendezvous Cycle Swap & Bike Show) *SAT YES* / *SUN NO
May 02 *[Sun]: Asbury Park, NJ (Second Life Bikes Bike & Book Jumble) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
May 06-09* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
May 08* [Sat]: Brooklyn, NY (Brooklyn Bike Jumble) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
May 14-16 *[Fri/Sat]: Kutztown, PA *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
May 16 *[Sun]: Hightstown, NJ (The Bicycle Rack)* TBD (usually the Sun after Mothers Day)** CANCELLED
May 22* [Sat]: Aurora, IL (Fox Valley Spring Bike Show & Ride) *UNSUCCESSFUL
May 23* [Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI* NOW SUNDAY ONLY** CANCELLED
May 29 & 30* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven) *NEW DATES SUCCESSFUL MEET!

Jun 06 *[Sun]: Tuckerton, NJ (Village Bicycles)* NEW DATE SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Jun 13 *[Sun]: Wethersfield, CT (WHS Bicycle Club)* SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Jun 16-19* [Wed-Sat]: Portland, IN (Vintage Motor Bike Club) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Jun 26* [Sat]: Copake, NY (Copake Auction, Inc.) *ONLINE BIDDING ONLY, NO ON-SITE SWAP MEET

Aug 21 & 22* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)

*Sep 04* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *CANCELLED
Sep 09-11* [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH (Hartville Marketplace)
*Sep 10-12* [Fri-Sun]: Kutztown, PA
*Sep 23-26 *[Thu-Sun]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)
*Sep 24* [Fri]: Copake, NY (Copake Auction, Inc.)

*Oct 06-09* [Wed-Sat]: Hershey, PA (Eastern Division AACA)

*Nov 06* [Sat]: Safety Harbor, FL (Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap)


*Unconfirmed / TBD Meets
Month(s) 00-00* [last Sat of each month]: Fairborn, OH (Links & Kinks) *TBD *(dates are being finalized)


E=-)


----------



## mikecuda




----------



## koolbikes

September 19, 2021 5th Annual Royal Oak, Michigan Bicycle Swap Meet








						Sept. 19, 2021 5th Annual Royal Oak MI Classic Bicycle Swap Meet | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

5th Annual Royal Oak Michigan Classic Bicycle Swap Meet September 19, 2021... 8am - 3pm Royal Oak Farmers Market Full Details : http://www.robikeswap.com/ Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/RoyalOakClassicBikeSwapMeet/




					thecabe.com


----------



## PLERR

Got it! I had already posted it on the updated list along with an image of the flyer and a link to the FB page.


----------



## DonChristie

This is a great thread and good info! 
The Hurricane Coaster swap will take place on Feb 5, 2022 in Rock hill, SC. Save the date! I will post a flyer when available.
Thanks, Don


----------



## Freqman1

DonChristie said:


> This is a great thread and good info!
> The Hurricane Coaster swap will take place on Feb 5, 2022 in Rock hill, SC. Save the date! I will post a flyer when available.
> Thanks, Don



So changing locations?


----------



## DonChristie

Freqman1 said:


> So changing locations?



Yep! Getting in bed with Ivan and the city. Slightly smaller size venue (20k vs. 11.5k sq ft). but it will be way less expensive!


----------



## Freqman1

DonChristie said:


> Yep! Getting in bed with Ivan and the city. Slightly smaller size venue (20k vs. 11.5k sq ft). but it will be way less expensive!



Closer for me too! V/r Shawn


----------



## Ernesto

PLERR said:


> Hi Everyone, Time for an update. I thought it would be a good idea to start a fresh thread so the list is easier to find.
> 
> Well, the heart of swap season is just around the corner! Vaccinations are going well and things are looking very hopeful for the spring and summer. One successful swap under our belts with many more to come!
> 
> If anyone has info on Trexlertown or any other Eastern bike swaps not listed please let me know. Additions and corrections always welcomed. Don't forget to hit that like button! =-D Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> *2021 EASTERN Bike Swap Meets
> 
> Jan 23* [Sat]: Lebanon, IN (Hoosier) *CANCELLED
> Jan 24* [Sun]: Butler, PA (Rapp’s Bicycle Center) *CANCELLED
> 
> Feb 00* [Sat]: Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coaster) *CANCELLED
> 
> Mar 00* [DAY]: Uniontown, OH (Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet) *CANCELLED
> Mar 20 *[Sat]: New Bremen, OH (Ohio Wheelmen Memorabilia & Swap Meet) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!*
> 
> *Apr 09-10* [Fri/Sat]: Denton, NC (Spring Carolina Pickers Fest) *BIKES ON SATURDAY
> Apr 11* [Sun]: Carpentersville, IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)
> *Apr 18* [Sun]: Grosvenordale, CT (Dudley Bicycle Swap)
> *Apr 24* [Sat]: Versailles, IN (Coolsville Spring Bicycle Swap Meet)
> 
> *May 01* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *CANCELLED
> May 02 *[Sun]: Asbury Park, NJ (Second Life Bikes Bike & Book Jumble)
> *May 06-09* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)
> *May 08* [Sat]: Brooklyn, NY (Brooklyn Bike Jumble)
> *May 14-16 *[Fri/Sat]: Kutztown, PA
> *May 23* [Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI *NOW SUNDAY ONLY
> May 29 & 30* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven) *NEW DATES
> 
> Jun 26* [Sat]: Copake, NY *ONLINE BIDDING ONLY, NO ON-SITE SWAP MEET
> 
> Aug 21 & 22* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)
> 
> *Sep 04* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal) *CANCELLED
> Sep 09-11* [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH (Hartville Marketplace)
> 
> 
> 
> *Unconfirmed / TBD Meets
> May 00-00* [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA *???
> May 16 *[Sun]: Hightstown, NJ (The Bicycle Rack)* TBD (usually the Sun after Mothers Day)
> Jun 13* [Sun]: Wethersfield, CT (WHS Bicycle Club) *TENTATIVE
> Sep 00-00 *[Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA *???
> Oct 00-00 *[Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)* TBD (as per Lisa)
> Month(s) 00-00* [last Sat of each month]: Fairborn, OH (Links & Kinks) *TBD (dates are being finalized)*
> 
> E=-)



D,
Just posted this.

Swap and Show Greensboro NC Aug 29, 2021. Cycle deOro  Bike Shop home of Classic Rendezvous​                                                                                       I did not know how to put it in your list but I am sure you do.
Please post it.
Thank, Ernesto


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Hello CABE'rs! and specifically @PLERR ..... 
*The PEDAL TO THE METAL SWAP is a GO for Sat. SEPT 4th .... I will be there to set -up early with my great friend and assistant @Sprockets !*
@PLERR ... can you please UN-Scratch that Sept. 4th on your listing, please ??
This Swap Meet gets a great number of the CABE Family/friends from the Southern States attending!
ALSO .... can you please ADD a very important date of *NOV. 6th* in Cleveland, Tennessee for *GET - A - GRIP* Show & Swap (posted here on the CABE in Events)
@Toysoldier does an AMAZING Job organizing this Event which is *now PERMANENTLY moved to the 1st SAT. in NOV.*  (formerly in March) 
Thank you AND Thanks for all the kind words of support from the CABE Family/friends while I was set-back by a wicked bad case of health as a result of COVID.
I'm Back-in-the-(Troxel)-Saddle again! Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## PLERR

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *The PEDAL TO THE METAL SWAP is a GO for Sat. SEPT 4th .... I will be there to set -up early with my great friend and assistant @Sprockets !*
> @PLERR ... can you please UN-Scratch that Sept. 4th on your listing, please ??




Your swap was "unscratched" the day you announced it, so we're good there. 😁  👍

This was my first go at making this list and I made a number of improvements along the way. Once it looked like it was providing a service to the forum I was granted the ability to edit it beyond the usual 24 hr limit. This was a huge plus as I didn't have to keep reposting the list over and over each time there was a change (the reformatting was a nightmare). Plus a lot of folks were only looking at the post #1 and not scrolling down to the newest update.

*So on July 1st I created a new list* and changed the title of this one to refer CABE'rs to the new one. You can find it *here*. It's much cleaner and easier to use. The list will always be post #1 and the date of the most recent update will be in the title. I'm working on adding all flyers in post #2 and hotlinks to all host websites.

But here's the rub. I asked that the old list be un-pinned and the new one pinned, but that hasn't happened yet. I apologize for any confusion. Next year it will be much cleaner. This year was a learning experience for me. Next year it will be smoooth. 🤓

And much thanks to you (and everyone else) for the feedback and info. It's very much appreciated. I'm glad this worked out to be a benefit.


----------



## Girlbike

Thank you very much for you time and effort!


----------



## jrapoza

If anyone needs Trexlertown information please call Joe Rapoza 508 558 5129.  

October 1, 2 and 3rd. 

35th Annual Fall Trexlertown Swap meet.

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertonwn / Breinigsville, PA 18031

Dates are, October 1, to October 3, 2021

Gates open at 6:00 PM on Friday October 1, 2021 Due to field construction.

The cost is $40.00 per day or $60.00 for all 3 days.

The rules are simple, Please...

1. Park in the designated area and, Please be careful of the field.

2. If you bring it to the swap meet, Please take it home with you. The Fire House does not supply trash removal for your personal items.

3. Act Responsible

Show up anytime you want after 6:00pm Friday October 1, 2021

The meet runs 24 hours a day and ends on Sunday October 3, at 12:00 pm.

Please respect the Fire Departments property and wishes and be off the property Sunday October 3, by 12:00 pm.

If you brought it with you, Please take it home with you.

Please call Joe Rapoza with questions and concerns 508-558-5129

Thank you very much and see you at the swap meet.


----------



## Girlbike

jrapoza said:


> If anyone needs Trexlertown information please call Joe Rapoza 508 558 5129.
> 
> October 1, 2 and 3rd.
> 
> 35th Annual Fall Trexlertown Swap meet.
> 
> Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertonwn / Breinigsville, PA 18031
> 
> Dates are, October 1, to October 3, 2021
> 
> Gates open at 6:00 PM on Friday October 1, 2021 Due to field construction.
> 
> The cost is $40.00 per day or $60.00 for all 3 days.
> 
> The rules are simple, Please...
> 
> 1. Park in the designated area and, Please be careful of the field.
> 
> 2. If you bring it to the swap meet, Please take it home with you. The Fire House does not supply trash removal for your personal items.
> 
> 3. Act Responsible
> 
> Show up anytime you want after 6:00pm Friday October 1, 2021
> 
> The meet runs 24 hours a day and ends on Sunday October 3, at 12:00 pm.
> 
> Please respect the Fire Departments property and wishes and be off the property Sunday October 3, by 12:00 pm.
> 
> If you brought it with you, Please take it home with you.
> 
> Please call Joe Rapoza with questions and concerns 508-558-5129
> 
> Thank you very much and see you at the swap meet.



Wow! Thank you very much for the update! I guess I am going to Trexlertown after all!


----------



## PLERR

Please note! This is an abandoned post! As the title says, please refer to the updated post. As of 07/01 all swap info moved to a new post.

Sorry for the confusion, but this is the first year for this listing. Next year will be more straightforward.


----------

